# Sealey Versus Numatic



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

How do these wet/dry vacs compare against the numatic. I was looking at the pc310, it is £126 with full accessory kit. It is roughly the same price as a vax 6131, is it much better.

I dont care about cleaning carpets about the house. This is primarily for the car. I want dry vacuuming to be as powerful as my dyson, I want attachments to get into all nooks and crannies, I want attachments to suit fabric upholstrey and leather. Just a good wet/dry with kit designed for a car and dry suction to be as good as my dyson.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldnt touch the Sealey. I had pc310, the motor burnt out within 3 months.
I only use Vax 6151 at home and its very good. Used it in a few cars, works well.
I mainly use George for wet/dry car vaccing.
Steve


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe it was just a bad unit. Other than that was it performing well in those 3 months. I thought they would definitely be better than a vax.

I was recommended one by a pro car detailer who was in no way making anything from me getting one.


----------



## Hefti (Jul 14, 2009)

mkv said:


> I wouldnt touch the Sealey. I had pc310, the motor burnt out within 3 months.
> I only use Vax 6151 at home and its very good. Used it in a few cars, works well.
> I mainly use George for wet/dry car vaccing.
> Steve


I'd second that!

I sell a lot of Numatic products at work, and never see them fail. They are absolutely brilliant. I have even heard of people throwing their Henry down the stairs even to find that it still works!

The George is definately an excellent all round machine as far as the diy range goes. Numatic do offer industrial machines as well.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Obviously was a bad unit, but does not instill confidence for sealey products. Was not a great for dry vaccing...Good wet vac though.
Depends how often your going to be using it too. If its going to be used everyday, Id go for any of the Numatic vacs.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I've used George & Charles for years, changed to a hefty Numatic twin 1200watt extractor a while back (a bit over the top for most people lol) but will suck tar mac off the drive  find the numatic range very reliable

Baz


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Using a 20 year old wet pick up for washing the garage floor (as ya do) and no surprise in guessing ... yes it is a Numatic. Been hit by a delivery lorry, rolled down the drive and got smacked by a white van man, gulley gulped me drains (peg job) and just generally abused. Noother would do for me.:thumb:


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance but Im sure there is a switch that you press to switch between dry vacuuming and wet. So does it all go into the same container, that would be a dirty job to empty.

I have been looking at the ctd570-2. Its a very good machine, price is high but Im thinking of getting it. 20ltr tank, which I feel is not very big.

Is this the one tank for liquid and dust....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sealey wet/dry's are total rubbish, get yourself a vax 6131 instead


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Our george at home is as old as i can remember, still going strong after an easy 10-15 years!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the larger commercial version of a George and i've had it since 1994 and all ive ever replaced are hoses and crevice tools and apart from that its as good as the day i got it...i wouldnt even consider vax, sealey or anything else...and yes i have tried them all. No comparison


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

May not get one now then shame the price there at


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow...Thread resurrection! Over 4 years old.


----------



## lilrig (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, was just wondering if people knew where i could get my George wet-vac fixed and serviced. Its leaking at the connection on the main unit. Thanks.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

lilrig said:


> Hi everyone, was just wondering if people knew where i could get my George wet-vac fixed and serviced. Its leaking at the connection on the main unit. Thanks.


http://www.numatic.co.uk/contact.aspx


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

OK maybe I was unlucky. Bought a George at the end of November last year. Didn't get around to using it until January. Used it twice and the suction motor only worked for ten minutes before cutting out. Left for 15 minutes it would then work again. Sent it back of course but had to pay carriage, negating the discount I got. Now back and it does work brilliantly but not pleased at having to pay the carriage.


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

i have never used the sealey but i have a george and absolutely love it , truely great peice of kit and feels so well made and robust


----------

